# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Не загружается пк - 2 разных компа с одинаковыми симптомами

## jzxe10

Симптомы:
при первом включении после включения бп (или включения в розетку) - комп вообще никак не реагирует на кнопку вкл питания на корпусе.
случайно обнаружил, что если вытащить шнур из бп, а сам бп оставить включенным, дождаться когда диод матери потухнет, зажать включенной кнопку вкл на корпусе и после этого воткнуть шнур в бп (при зажатой кнопке вкл на корпусе) - тогда слышен звук искры из бп, и комп запускается. но горит boot device led и на экран ничего не выдается - просто крутятся вентиляторы. если описанным выше способом повключать несколько раз - с какого-то раза все запустится, но ПОСТ просит нажать F1, чтоб зайти в биос и выбрать корректный бут девайс. При заходе в биос - все девайсы видны и системный диск установлен как главный бут девайс, но установлены дефолтные настройки матери касательно проца и памяти. после этого все работает как часы. и даже если комп выключить (но не выключать от розетки) в след. раз он запустится без проблем и с нужными настройками матери.
пробовал отключить ссд, вытащить батарейку, запускать только с 1 планкой памяти - все бестолку.

Система была следующая:
MB: Asus Sabertooth P67
CPU: Core i5-2550K
RAM: Kingston KHX 4x8Gb
PSU: Corsair 750W
SSD: Kingston 240Gb
грешил то на мать, то на бп. подключал для эксперимента другой бп - та же проблема, ну, думаю, мать.

Также имеется другая система (которая не имела таких проблем с запуском):
MB: MSI H61M
CPU: Core i5-3470
RAM: Kingston KHX 2x8Gb
PSU: Zalman 600W
SSD: Kingston 120Gb
Здесь проблем с запуском не было ни разу.

Решил поменять местами матери со всем навесным (проц, рам) между этими системами, на своих местах остались бп и ссд.
И теперь, проклятье, обе системы имеют полностью идентичные проблемы с запуском! Зараза распространилась и на вторую систему.

Система 1 теперь такая:
MB: MSI H61M
CPU: Core i5-3470
RAM: Kingston KHX 2x8Gb
PSU: Chieftec 750W
SSD: Kingston 240Gb

а система 2 такая:
MB: Asus Sabertooth P67
CPU: Core i5-2550K
RAM: Kingston KHX 4x8Gb
PSU: Zalman 600W
SSD: Kingston 120Gb
(курсивом выделены комплектующие оставшиеся от первоначальных систем)

Если проблема в матери Sabertooth (а это косвенно подтверждалось опытами с другими бп - также не запускалось), тогда какого дьявола мать MSI со старым бп Corsair теперь также не запускается.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какую сторону копать?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Симптомы:
> при первом включении после включения бп (или включения в розетку) - комп вообще никак не реагирует на кнопку вкл питания на корпусе.
> случайно обнаружил, что если вытащить шнур из бп, а сам бп оставить включенным, дождаться когда диод матери потухнет, зажать включенной кнопку вкл на корпусе и после этого воткнуть шнур в бп (при зажатой кнопке вкл на корпусе) - тогда слышен звук искры из бп, и комп запускается. но горит boot device led и на экран ничего не выдается - просто крутятся вентиляторы. если описанным выше способом повключать несколько раз - с какого-то раза все запустится, но ПОСТ просит нажать F1, чтоб зайти в биос и выбрать корректный бут девайс. При заходе в биос - все девайсы видны и системный диск установлен как главный бут девайс, но установлены дефолтные настройки матери касательно проца и памяти. после этого все работает как часы. и даже если комп выключить (но не выключать от розетки) в след. раз он запустится без проблем и с нужными настройками матери.
> пробовал отключить ссд, вытащить батарейку, запускать только с 1 планкой памяти - все бестолку.
> 
> Система была следующая:
> MB: Asus Sabertooth P67
> CPU: Core i5-2550K
> RAM: Kingston KHX 4x8Gb
> ...


У меня такое возникает раз в год, даже если мало пыли в корпусе, продуваю  и проблема уходит..  Рекомендую его продуть, или на СТО или на заправке есть компрессор я им продуваю, так как баллончики с воздухом очень дорогие но хватает их на мало..
Перед продувкой рекомендую снять планки памяти, пройти контакты ластиком и видеокарту.. Потом отпишись проблема ушла или нет..

----------


## jzxe10

> У меня такое возникает раз в год, даже если мало пыли в корпусе, продуваю  и проблема уходит...


Это точно не мой случай - всегда стараюсь держать в чистоте комп. Да и баллончик прекрасно справляется.
Тем более нельзя считать просто совпадением что другая мать на том же бп также себя ведёт, как и первая мать на другом бп.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Это точно не мой случай - всегда стараюсь держать в чистоте комп. Да и баллончик прекрасно справляется.
> Тем более нельзя считать просто совпадением что другая мать на том же бп также себя ведёт, как и первая мать на другом бп.


Идеально конечно вставить POST-плату и там видно будет что с пк по коду ошибки..
А так если её нет, можно протестировать оперативную память MemTest, так как планки часто выходят из строя(иногда помогает пройти им контакты ластиком)
Пример работы POST-платы http://www.21nn.ru/publ/komplektujus...era/16-1-0-649
Я всегда её использую на работе..

----------

jzxe10 (10.03.2016)

----------


## jzxe10

Докладываю.
Все разобрал, снял с матери все, сделал Clear CMOS.
1. Без проца не запускается вообще (хотя диод питания горит).
2. С установленным процем не запускается по-нормальному (просто кнопкой вкл). Запускается по-старинке - втыкать кабель питания в бп с зажатой кнопкой вкл.
в этом случае вентили крутятся, спикер пищит 1 длинный и 4 коротких - что согласно этой таблице означает отсутствие видео-карты (оно и понятно, проц-то 2550К - без встроенного видеоядра).
3. Когда видео-карту подключил вроде также пищал и горел диод ошибки PCIE или диод Boot Device Led рандомно. Переустановка видео-карты в другой слот PCIE ничего не дала - та же фигня. Грешить на PCIE не имею права, тк в нормальном режиме (когда система запускается с бубнами) - видяха работает исправно и тащит под 99% нагрузкой.
Монитор показывает черный экран - вернее на монитор приходит какой-то микро-сигнал, он включается, показывает несколько секунд черный экран и далее монитор показывает надпись "подключите источник видео-сигнала".
4. Ну и дальше от добавления оперативки не зависит уже ничего.
Запустилось по-старинке: 20 раз тыкать кабель питания в бп с зажатой кнопкой вкл, авось запустится.

----------


## jzxe10

Еще кое-что заметил необычное: когда бп (выключенный) подключен к мамке, кпу, видяхе - если вынуть вилку шнура питания из розетки (бп при этом выключен), если дотронуться пальцем до вилки шнура питания (ну до самих контактов вилки) - током бьет, причем не остаточно, разово, а постоянно пока не уберешь палец, и довольно так неприятно, терпеть дольше секунды не хочется (но целую секунду прям получал разряд).
Такое ощущение, что где-то в матери или в бп сохраняется какой-то ток, то ли остаточный, то ли от usb-хаба (у меня он питается от сети самостоятельно) подключенного по юсб, то ли вообще от монитора (подключен к видяхе же по displayport). Возможно из-за этого мать в защиту уходит.
И еще заметил, что если шнур питания из бп не вынимать, а вытаскивать вилку из розетки, то при включении вилки обратно в розетку - опять тот же самый звук искры из бп. Это залман - относительно новый бп, не имевший таких проблем до этого с другой мамкой.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Еще кое-что заметил необычное: когда бп (выключенный) подключен к мамке, кпу, видяхе - если вынуть вилку шнура питания из розетки (бп при этом выключен), если дотронуться пальцем до вилки шнура питания (ну до самих контактов вилки) - током бьет, причем не остаточно, разово, а постоянно пока не уберешь палец, и довольно так неприятно, терпеть дольше секунды не хочется (но целую секунду прям получал разряд).
> Такое ощущение, что где-то в матери или в бп сохраняется какой-то ток, то ли остаточный, то ли от usb-хаба (у меня он питается от сети самостоятельно) подключенного по юсб, то ли вообще от монитора (подключен к видяхе же по displayport). Возможно из-за этого мать в защиту уходит.
> И еще заметил, что если шнур питания из бп не вынимать, а вытаскивать вилку из розетки, то при включении вилки обратно в розетку - опять тот же самый звук искры из бп. Это залман - относительно новый бп, не имевший таких проблем до этого с другой мамкой.


Судя по сказанному выше это или материнская плата или БП, а что мешает купить POST-плату? Она стоит то до 400руб.. И как раз в момент не включения покажет код ошибки и по нему можно будет узнать причину и в будущем пригодится..  Пример http://superprices.ru/category/post-karty/

----------

jzxe10 (16.03.2016)

----------


## jzxe10

апдейт по теме:
похоже проблема с запуском системы была в первом SATA разъеме (SATA6G_1), т.к. вчера переключил основной диск с 1-ого на 2й сата разъем (тоже 6 Гб/с), и все стало ок. система запустилась в 10 случаях из 10 (даже после отключения питания). пробовал перетыкать на другие имеющиеся сата-разъемы - запуск 100%.

На матери всего 8 сата разъемов: 2xSATA3, 4xSATA2 + на отдельном контроллере Marvell 2xSATA3.
Система запускается на всех разъемах кроме первого SATA3. Однако на марвелловских сатах диски не определяются (хотя контроллер Marvell в биосе включен), т.е. система запускается, но ПОСТ пишет, что нет бут девайса.
В итоге остался только 1 живой SATA3 разъем, что безусловно печально, но не смертельно.

Другое дело теперь, что при отключении питания сбиваются настройки биоса. Т.е. профайлы сохраняются, но после отключения питания система запускается в дефолтном профиле. Возможно дело просто в батарейке, сегодня попробую заменить.

И новый вопрос: вчера в очередной раз при отключении кабеля питания из розетки и взявшись за вилку получил теперь уже очень сильный удар током по пальцам (не то что раньше можно было секунду терпеть). БП правда был подключен к мамке в этот момент, поэтому сложно сказать, это в самом бп осталось что-то или в матери. Есть вариант проверить - отключить бп от матери и еще раз проверить, но пальцем уже что-то не хочется. ))

---------- Post added at 10:08 ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 ----------




> а что мешает купить POST-плату? Она стоит то до 400руб.. И как раз в момент не включения покажет код ошибки и по нему можно будет узнать причину и в будущем пригодится..


а она например покажет, что проблема с первым сата-портом?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> апдейт по теме:
> похоже проблема с запуском системы была в первом SATA разъеме (SATA6G_1), т.к. вчера переключил основной диск с 1-ого на 2й сата разъем (тоже 6 Гб/с), и все стало ок. система запустилась в 10 случаях из 10 (даже после отключения питания). пробовал перетыкать на другие имеющиеся сата-разъемы - запуск 100%.
> 
> На матери всего 8 сата разъемов: 2xSATA3, 4xSATA2 + на отдельном контроллере Marvell 2xSATA3.
> Система запускается на всех разъемах кроме первого SATA3. Однако на марвелловских сатах диски не определяются (хотя контроллер Marvell в биосе включен), т.е. система запускается, но ПОСТ пишет, что нет бут девайса.
> В итоге остался только 1 живой SATA3 разъем, что безусловно печально, но не смертельно.
> 
> Другое дело теперь, что при отключении питания сбиваются настройки биоса. Т.е. профайлы сохраняются, но после отключения питания система запускается в дефолтном профиле. Возможно дело просто в батарейке, сегодня попробую заменить.
> 
> ...


100% батарейка :-) Вот видешь с платой проще же было найти ошибку)))

---------- Post added at 15:27 ---------- Previous post was at 15:20 ----------




> а она например покажет, что проблема с первым сата-портом?


да и так по циклу..  Если нужны сата ещё порты и нет желание мамку ремонтировать, то можно подключить SATA через PCI Express

----------

jzxe10 (16.03.2016)

----------


## isskuskina

> И новый вопрос: вчера в очередной раз при отключении кабеля питания из розетки и взявшись за вилку получил теперь уже очень сильный удар током по пальцам (не то что раньше можно было секунду терпеть). БП правда был подключен к мамке в этот момент, поэтому сложно сказать, это в самом бп осталось что-то или в матери. Есть вариант проверить - отключить бп от матери и еще раз проверить, но пальцем уже что-то не хочется. ))?


На материнской плате нет высоковольтных конденсаторов, посему блок питания сто проентов

----------

